# Husqvarna Keeps Flooding



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a Husqvarna 51 chainsaw. I pull it a couple times, take the spark plug out and it's soaked. I rebuilt the carb. Not sure what to try next. Thanks


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

how many times are you pulling it? does it fart at all when your pulling it? if it does fart, you are supposed to push the choke back in somewhat or else you will flood it

thats one thing that bugs me about jonsered and husky chainsaws, if you don't start them just right, they will flood


----------



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm only pulling it two or three times and checking the plug and it's flooded.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

check compression


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

another thing to check too would be the needle adjustment, it might be pressed open all the time


----------

